# Stony Creek Lake Kayak fishing



## MrPOCK3TSS (Jan 24, 2015)

Went out the other day, had some success. Figured I would throw the pictures up here seeing as there aren't too many active kayak sites anymore it seems. Also, if anyone ever wants to meet up and fish stony, LSC or any other inland lakes in the area let me know.


----------



## polevaultjoe (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice catch. I'm new to kayak fishing and looking for people to go with. Let me know when you're going and I'll try to tag along. Thanks!


----------

